# Not to bash on breed! BUT....



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Whats so fuuny about it? Because it's not a chunky stock horse?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It's just shying away so it looks awkward. Look them up, they are delicate beautiful creatures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, pretty horse and I bet he's a classy ride too.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks to be a young one just learning to ride maybe? Saddlebreds are gorgeous breeds if you ask me.

TRR


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but that doesn't mean it's not a useful and important breed to many people. Posting about a breed just to exclaim how "funny-looking" they are_ is_ breed bashing, sorry.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I love things that start out with, "Not to be rude, but..." or "No offense, but...."


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Lord..here we go.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a really wonderful thread about the American Saddlebred horse a ways back that had some video on them and how amazingly versatile they can be. I'll ty to find that.
This horse is I think in the process of perhaps trotting in place or kind of "Piaffing", I think. it is sunk down on its' haunches . It's neck and shoulder are beautiful. It's a bit wasp wasted but overall, it's a nicely built horse and probably far from delicate.

here it is:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/amazing-american-saddlebred-126479/


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

That is totally breed bashing..... I'm sure there are plenty of people that find your stock horses funny looking, too. Seriously...what does this post accomplish?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow that horse looks like a beautiful model toy horse!

And um, barrel racing isn't a discipline and it's silly. Arabians are all crazy and wild and wouldnt have a clue if they had two clues to rub together! And helmets are dumb! 

Now we can all bash something in here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the photo isn't very complimentary, true. The horse has a wild look in her eye. And if you'd never seen a ASB you might think them odd looking. Like I find Ahkel teke's kind of odd looking. But, it's a matter of familarity. I bet people from the regions where Ahkal Tekes are bred would think a Percheron a very "funny looking " horse.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I think he is gorgeous! I like stock horses but respect all breeds and find any horse that's put together well beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd take that horse in a heart beat. Oh, wait, I already have his/her twin.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe the horse is backing up, shying from something. While I'm not a fan of the little bity long necks, much like I don't bat eyelashes at Tekes, It's clear you have started something v.v Like ol' Thumper tells us -

If ya don't got nothing nice to say ... Don't say anything at all!

Mods? I think we need a thread deleted before we get some people fuming ...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If the participants can voice the reasons for not thinking that horse is funny, without getting personal, then the thread can stay open.

I honestly don't think the OP was trying to bash the entire breed of ASB's, but rather comment on how funny looking that particular horse is. It's subjective, but not illegal or anything, to think a horse looks funny.

Honestly, take a look at the linked thread I put in. That thread was put up in response to someone wondering why Saddlebreds look so "funny" in the showing , and the poster of that thread showed them how ASB's have more than meets the eye. She did so with videos and without a single barb and she really won over the doubters.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think it needs to be removed. It is nice to see such disparate people rally to support this breed from an ill considered posting.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know what it is about ASB's but I think they're just so flashy and grand to look at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg here we go again ;-)


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Because I am familiar with and have worked with ASBs I think the horse is nice and appropriate looking for it's breed.
Not sure how old it is or what is happening off camera to make it appear to be shying or jigging, but the head and neck are very graceful (as ASBs are) and it looks nice in the western tack. 
They are indeed a very versatile breed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DraftXDressage said:


> I love things that start out with, "Not to be rude, but..." or "No offense, but...."


Hehe... I use it in discussions too at times (not about breeds or how the horse looks like though)...  

I may have a bad taste, but I like the look of this horse. May be not as stocky as I prefer, but then it's not a qh either.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

People who bash breeds with which they are unfamiliar are only displaying their ignorance. 

Saddlebreds are graceful, gorgeous horses. This one looks a little young and undermuscled. But that's probably just because I have an air fern.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I really don't think they were "bashing " the breed ...Just because someone has a different opinion on what they personally like doesn't mean they are bashing a breed. I myself don't much like the look of the horse in the picture cause it does look a little funny and awkward , but that doesn't mean I am bashing the breed , that is just my opinion. If we all had the same likes and interests and what nots , the world would be a very boring place to live lol !


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Im not trying to say that im bashing this breed and saying that it is horrid looking.. Im pretty much saying that it looks like there is something wrong with it. I agree that this breed is very beautiful, I would take one in a heartbeat as well. If i could! 

I just wanted to know why it looked like there was something wrong with it. geez


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> What is this? Um its on cl and it says american saddle bred.. funniest looking horse hahaha:lol:


And if you look at what i posted i was asking^^^^^ hello i asked what type of breed it is but the other horse that was forsale with it looked totally different.. sorry if i bashed or said something wrong.. sorry if i offended anyone. thats not what im on here for and yes i probably should have taken into consideration that she looked like she was yound but she is 5 on the CL thing so thats not very young, i was wondering like in my last post why she looked diffferent then the rest of the breeds like her that i have seenb


once again sorry :-(


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodness, if this streamline creature with a long everything is a fine example of an ASB, What on EARTH happened to Corona? XD Maybe she's the block version of an ASB.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this ASB a fine example of the breed? I didnt' hear anyone say that. Just seems rather ho-hum to me.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

gee im sorry i started this.. I have never heard of the breed before that posting and this horse just looked 'off' compared to the rest of the horses of that breed from what i have looked at.. SRRY AGAIN! I'm not bashing the whole breed! FOR ALL OF YOU TO KNOW! just how that one particular horse looked in the photo..


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I think a well conformed black (with white stockings?) Saddlebred in western tack (maybe cherry tack?) would be awesome to have, and ride....

The horse posted could look a little different because it either has a roached mane or it's on the other side...And the reins would look better on the horse if one was draped over the saddle with one on the ground...I think they're really cool... 

Does anyone know are they comfy to ride?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I like Quarter horses, and I like most Arabians...But once in a while I like a horse that is stockier then a Arabian but lighter and more energetic then a Quarter horse...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Is this ASB a fine example of the breed? I didnt' hear anyone say that. Just seems rather ho-hum to me.


 



Lockwood said:


> Because I am familiar with and have worked with ASBs *I think the horse is nice and appropriate looking for it's breed.*
> Not sure how old it is or what is happening off camera to make it appear to be shying or jigging, but the head and neck are very graceful (as ASBs are) and it looks nice in the western tack.
> They are indeed a very versatile breed.


 
I don't know, honestly! XD I have no experience whatsoever with them except for our slightly-blocky-slightly-ugly might-be-a-ASB-since-she-gaits-but-we're-really-just-guessing mare  I'm trying to decide if I like this horse or her better though. I'm so used to our bull-dog type Quarter Horses that sometimes its just a tad bit hard for me to not think theres something wrong with that animal, even though there really isn't.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Do these spark any interest?

Winter Wide Web - American Saddlebred black and white homozygous pinto stallion at stud.


shiningstarsaddlebreds.com

ShiningStarSaddlebreds.com

World Wide Web - Pinto American Saddlebred


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i think she is cute!


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

EmilyJoy said:


> I think a well conformed black (with white stockings?) Saddlebred in western tack (maybe cherry tack?) would be awesome to have, and ride....
> 
> The horse posted could look a little different because it either has a roached mane or it's on the other side...And the reins would look better on the horse if one was draped over the saddle with one on the ground...I think they're really cool...
> 
> Does anyone know are they comfy to ride?


My sister has an American Saddlebred mare and she is one of the most comfortable horses we have ever rode.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Didn't mean to 'dis' her, just that she isn't remarkable to me.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

No worries, OP. You are right, the photo is really an unflattering one. Some ASB's are nicer than others. I particularly like this one as he has a bit more substance, in my eyes











Willoughby Wallaby Woo is a ASB dressage horse.










ASB eventing











Sidesaddle










western










driving










Maybe they're not my cup of tea, but you can't say they are not very versatile. And, they must have wonderful dispositions to put up with some of the JUNK humans do to them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I don't know, honestly! XD I have no experience whatsoever with them except for our slightly-blocky-slightly-ugly might-be-a-ASB-since-she-gaits-but-we're-really-just-guessing mare  I'm trying to decide if I like this horse or her better though. I'm so used to our bull-dog type Quarter Horses that sometimes its just a tad bit hard for me to not think theres something wrong with that animal, even though there really isn't.


Yes, nice and appropriate looking younger ASB, as in nothing major jumps out as being wrong with it. 
I would have guess it to be two or three.
Now if it were up to me, I'd much rather have this one....


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I grew up with one, and he was the most awesome trail horse I have ever ridden. At 21 I retired him to a good 4h home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

The little horse in the OP does seem a little funky. Judging by the background, I am guessing that she is out west? Probably where there are a bunch of stock horses amd very few light breeds. It is an exceptionally fine and pretty horse, and just looking at her general build and "look" is probably in the tack most suited for her(though any more a WP ASB looks like what a Parade ASB should be. Meh, I don't do that division at the moment so why should I complain). Even when fully fleshed out, she will still be lean, and fine. She is almost too fine. Hah, if her neck sat on her higher she'd probably look like a very pretty llama. LOL! Granted I like a massive, square, tank of a saddlebred(picture CH Yorktown or CH Imperator). This is probably a very quick and alert horse that is very willing to do, but probably has a little too much 'go forward' for most. I wonder what her breeding is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

These horses always look like little models to me. Sometimes I have to glance twice to see if the horse is real. Reminds me of something a child would pick out in the store and adore.

I can understand the OP's question, though. I myself am not fond of the finer boned breeds either and am sometimes unsure if horses are just displaying points of their breeding, or if they are just absolutely off. Kind like me looking a WP horse...they always look lame to me. Just not what I'm used to, and when you aren't used to something, it can look odd to you!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

EmilyJoy said:


> I think a well conformed black (with white stockings?) Saddlebred in western tack (maybe cherry tack?) would be awesome to have, and ride....
> 
> The horse posted could look a little different because it either has a roached mane or it's on the other side...And the reins would look better on the horse if one was draped over the saddle with one on the ground...I think they're really cool...
> 
> Does anyone know are they comfy to ride?


They are very smooth. They have big strides & when you get them trotting fast they can get lofty so posting is easier but the slower trot is nice to sit. The canter is very smooth & most ASB's easily work off the hind end. 
For jumping they can jump the moon but they tend to not tuck their legs as much as power launch over so they ones I know who are ridden hunt seat are kept at lower height jumps.

They are fun & brave on trails. The only things I don't like is that when trail riding you cannot see over their heads :wink:


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes this photo is awkward looking. That is ALL this post was about. American Saddlebreds are beautiful.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

natisha said:


> The only things I don't like is that when trail riding you cannot see over their heads :wink:


Had to chuckle at that...:lol:

............................................

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. Horses have many conformations, and when we look at a horse we tend to look with a critical eye toward what we personally prefer to use a horse for. Just as with the other Akhal Teke thread, I wouldn't have either breed, but that is because for my discipline I need very thick, strong, bone and more power. When I look at a horse, the first things I look at are bone and joints, muscle type, and muscle tie-ins, because that is where I place importance. But there isn't anything wrong or weird about an ASB or Akhal Teke. They will have a limited appeal because of their limitations in the disciplines that are most popular, but different strokes for different folks. IMO the problem with both those breeds, and Arabs as well, is breeders have sometimes taken their conformation to extremes in some warped effort to make them somehow exotic, and some of those extreme conformations can be a bit wacko...sort of like taking a perfectly good medium sized pit bull conformation and breeding it up to some monstrosity...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that someone or something maybe spooked the horse, so that is why the horse is standing that way. Sometimes people sure can set their horses up for an unflattering pose (Arabians come to mind, I hate how they stand most of them up for halter, and I love Arabians...). The horse itself is gorgeous though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Look! I have one too!!! :wink: :wink: :lol:










*facepalm* My horse.. hehe


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Funny positioning, but he looks like he is floating too.
Skyus Supermanus.


----------



## Sapphire20 (Jun 27, 2012)

That horse is beautiful!! Its okay to have an opinion, but that is kind of breed bashing.. Im sure there are some people that agree with you though.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

This breed isn't my cup of tea either but I still think they're pretty and can be as useful as other breeds.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone jumps on the bandwagon that the OP is 'bashing' this breed. I believe she just stated the horse in the picture was 'funny looking' which isnt breed bashing. I personally don't think it's a very flattering picture of the breed myself, the horse looks wide eyed and scared..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Sapphire20 said:


> That horse is beautiful!! Its okay to have an opinion, but that is kind of breed bashing.. Im sure there are some people that agree with you though.



agree with me.. that the breed looks funny.. never once did i say that the whole breed what funny looking.. point it out where i said that... couldnt find it could you.. why? i never said that.. the horse IN THE PHOTO looks awkward.. thats what i was stating.. not about the whole breed


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

OP didn't bash at all. Why are people being so sensitive over this. People have a right to their opinion. Geez.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

We Saddlebred folks get a little over zealous when we feel we need to defend the breed. This however was silly. The OP is completely new to the breed and had never seen one before. So yeah! They do look funny. Imagine my reaction as a child who grew up with these horses when I saw a foxtrotter for the first time! I still don't know what I am looking at. Lol! Compared to the REAL bashing threads, which we are ALL familiar with, this is nothing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like how Saddlebreds can have a lot of disparity and all be good looking, well built horses. Not necessarily tthe picture perfect ASB, but still good horses and still can tell by looking at them they are ASB's. 









Gigi, a Calloways Blue Norther Granddaughter










Peppermint Patti an Atomic Deluxe daughter










Hillbilly Harley, Patti's yearling son by RA Hot Every Night

Three very different looks, personalities and all lovely, sweet, great performers.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow Hillbilly Harley is gorgeous!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Look! I have one too!!! :wink: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that horses whose hooves never touch the ground are pretty smooth to ride...:lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I've heard that horses whose hooves never touch the ground are pretty smooth to ride...:lol:


:wink: Like floating on a cloud


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I don't understand why everyone jumps on the bandwagon that the OP is 'bashing' this breed. I believe she just stated the horse in the picture was 'funny looking' which isnt breed bashing. I personally don't think it's a very flattering picture of the breed myself, the horse looks wide eyed and scared..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True. I guess the title of the thread kind of put it out there. Had the title been "this picture of the horse looks weird" or something. However, I was taught that when you use the word "but" it usually negates the whole first half of what is being said. "Those jeans look nice on your but..." "I'm sorry I slept with your husband, but..." lol Maybe because she used the word bashing, it kind of made me think about the thread that way. 

I will agree with the op though, that picture makes that horse look kind of funny looking and it's a very unflattering picture. And I LOVE ASB.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If the OP had worded this differently, it might not have caused all the defensiveness. By saying the horse was "supposedly an ASB" and "funny-looking", it seemed to me that she was bashing the entire breed. A better way to ask would have been, "I saw this horse online the other day and it's different from anything I've seen. The owner says it's an American Saddlebred, can you tell me more about them?" She might not have given the wrong impression.

OP, were you looking to confirm that this horse is indeed an ASB, or are you trying to find more info on them? Your original post was unclear as to your intent.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I think the OPs wording is completely fine. Nobody here owns this horse so calm yourselves down.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, some of you guys took what the OP said to heart! I didn't get the vibe she was bashing at all. Especially not bashing the entire breed. 

While this horse like all horses (cheesy I know) has beauty in it's own right, it still may not be pleasing to the eyes of everyone for whatever reason. It's just an opinion.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I do think that horse looks a little unusual but its kind of cool in another way. 

I think I'd feel so exotic riding that around, like I was on some kind of strange alien horse.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Another question I was wondering about, was, how are these horses for endurance riding? As in how far could that type of horse keep up in a steady trot &/or canter...Saying that it was fit.

Do you think they would hold up any better then the "stock" (Quarter/Appy/Paint) type of horses? I say better, lightly. I don't mean that in competition, I mean that in comparison. (As in most Arabians might go way farther/faster then average Quarter horses etc.)


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Also how are Standardbreds horse breed for riding at a trot?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Standardbreds are what you associate with harness racing. The Saddlbreds(the horse in the OP) are primarily associated as the high stepping fiery show horse. You do find standardbred trotters(and only trotters) at every Saddlebred show, as roadsters. Since that is the only type of standardbred I know about, all I can say is that they are fast and fun. I want one so bad!

Saddlebreds on the other hand, generally speaking, have smooth floaty trots. Of course you have a bunch that have horrible trots that will kill you if you don't post, but generally, they are a very nice, comfortable ride at all gaits. Their name says it clearly. Saddle bred. They are the luxury riding horse. Lol. Style and comfort. 

I know there are a lot of people who use their Saddlebreds for competitive trail rides and whatnot. In fact, if you look up. The horse Wing Tempo, he was the national mileage record holder in competitive trail rides, up until Elmer Bandit, and Arab cross(I'll entertain myself with thoughts that his other half was ASB. Please don't correct me if I am wrong. Lol), beat that a few years ago. They have a lot of heart, and a lot of drive. They also really work to please. If he was properly trained and fitted, he would take you to the end of the earth. Of course, you would have to select one that was most suitable. You wouldn't want to walk into a show barn and buy a park horse for trail. A show barn would be a great place to start though in your search, because trainers talk and trainers know who to ask for what you are looking for. 

I would be happy to tell more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> Standardbreds are what you associate with harness racing. The Saddlbreds(the horse in the OP) are primarily associated as the high stepping fiery show horse. You do find standardbred trotters(and only trotters) at every Saddlebred show, as roadsters. Since that is the only type of standardbred I know about, all I can say is that they are fast and fun. I want one so bad!
> 
> Saddlebreds on the other hand, generally speaking, have smooth floaty trots. Of course you have a bunch that have horrible trots that will kill you if you don't post, but generally, they are a very nice, comfortable ride at all gaits. Their name says it clearly. Saddle bred. They are the luxury riding horse. Lol. Style and comfort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!

So how would the Standardbred be for riding the trot? Is it quite rough? How would the Saddlebred & Standardbred be for fast trotting distances say average 16-20miles per day in 2-4 hours???? Is that possible for any horse???

Just curious!:wink:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I do not do that type of riding, so I have absolutely no frame of reference. If it is possible, I would say more than likely they would do well. I wish I had some experience with that type of riding. To me that sounds very grueling. Lol! I am sure it would take a great deal of hard, consistent training.  I wish I could tell you more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, I was just curious.

According to Wikipedia (which who knows if it's right or wrong..)the average horse can go 4mph. at a walk & 8mph. at the trot... So I was wondering if either of the two types of horse breeds ( Saddlebred or Standerdbred) can go faster then that and would be easy to sit the trot...

Anyway thanks for helping out!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

For long distance rider comfort, I would almost go all gaited. TWH or rocky mountain horse would be my top picks. Every rocky I have met have been wonderful, and the people are all wretchedly friendly. Oh dear god. At the local rocky show, we were invited to multiple churches, over for dinner, out to try the horses... By numerous people. It was overwhelming. They win the prize for breed promotion. They were all eager to explain the breed and the classes, and they remembered us the following year! One of my really good friends trains them and is one of the top in the state in ACTHA rides. I recommend them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

I own a half-ASB half-Morgan registered American Warmblood (performance record in dressage) and registered pinto. I've rode her from the boarder of Canada to the boarder of Mexico on the Pacific Crest Trail - all of it - and laughed the entire way. My mare is huge at 16.2 and inherited her morgan parent's big bones (though ASB's can be huge too) and her ASB's floaty walk/trot/canter. We can outwalk most saddlehorses who have to trot to keep up with her. She rarely tired, my rump rarely got sore, and if I had my way most really great trail horses would have a huge dose of ASB blood (along with something sensible since ASBs tend to be a bit flighty) in them.

Just ride one once and you'll see what everyone raves about.


----------



## sterling95 (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually I have heard from a Friesian breeder, they look so tough, that they are a delicate breed. Heat bothers them a lot, don't know what the other issues are. So strong
looking doesn't seem to mean that much. Donkeys don't look strong as in muscular but both they and their mule cousins are stronger pound for pound than any horse. Plus live longer and have fewer problems.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I looked the same way as the horse in the first post when I opened my little makeup bag and saw the world's largest spider in it. And it ran at me.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

So another question.... How well would any horse do going 8 miles at a fast trot, say 8 miles an hour, take a two/three hour break then another 8 miles at the same gait? Would the horse have to be extremely fit?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say....
I like stocky horses myself, but enjoy diversity in my world.
I am just glad when somebody else loves her and gives her a home.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I would definitely ask that question in the general horse talk forums. I think your question will be overlooked here by people who would know the answer. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, will do...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably has a better hind end than 90% of the stock horses out there. 

Just because it's not a fat but-high sickle hocked (Sorry, I know I'm stereotyping, and that's not fair to the good ones ;D) stock horse doesn't mean it's funny looking. It is probably more versatile than your average stockhorse. 

My guess is it's a western pleasure mount. Also looks young.


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

I think the horse is beautiful. I'm not really seeing how it looks "funny" to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Calming Melody said:


> I really don't think they were "bashing " the breed ...Just because someone has a different opinion on what they personally like doesn't mean they are bashing a breed. I myself don't much like the look of the horse in the picture cause it does look a little funny and awkward , but that doesn't mean I am bashing the breed , that is just my opinion. If we all had the same likes and interests and what nots , the world would be a very boring place to live lol !


When I read the original post I thought the OP was questioning the CL ad. I didn't recognize the horse as an asb and I also thought it was a funny looking breed. Like a weird grade horse of mixed breeding. 

I think we are over reacting about bashing. The op said nothing derogatory or truly insulting. Just that the horse looked funny and the seller claimed it was an ASB.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

You all are STILL argueing over this? Come on this is old let it go haha


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I just seen this was an old thread... who is bringing up old threads and why???


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ no one posted for a while.. then you did i think any ways


----------

